# WW I Fishing Tournament



## dishman (Jan 22, 2008)

Come join the cast of Veteran Outdoors as we welcome our wounded combat veterans to San Leon, TX. Meet and compete against our nations heroes. Bring the kids out, there will be activities for everyone. We will be announcing the winners for the Critter Gitters Jeep and UV Country Kawasaki Mule as well so get your tickets online.


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

cant wait is this going to be another Hunt for Heros event where we get to sign up from the WTB at BAMC?


----------



## Splash (Oct 22, 2004)

I am curious to know if you need volunteer boats. I drive a 23' Ultra Cat that is rigged for tournament fishing. I have fished the Texas Redfish Series for 3 years and am also fishing the Galveston Redfish Series and the IFA Pro Redfish Series. Do you guys need a boat for some of these vets to fish out of? Please let me know.

Roberta (Splash)
[email protected]


----------



## dishman (Jan 22, 2008)

Absolutely Splash, that would be great. We can use all the help we can get to put these guys on fish.


----------



## dishman (Jan 22, 2008)

Billy from Billystix Custom Rods donated two beautiful truly custom Spiralstix rods for our auction. He was able to incorporate the Hunts for Heroes logo onto the rod and they look amazing. Special thanks to Billy for his continued support.


----------



## dishman (Jan 22, 2008)

Time is flying and the tournament is almost upon us. Get your registration to me so you can participate in this wonderful event.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

I hope I can talk to a couple of buddies into fishing this tournament. What a great cause. Hunts for Heroes is a five star organization! If I cant fish it I will make the auction for sure!


----------



## steelrain202 (Jul 2, 2008)

Dishman can I get more info and this please. I sent you a PM days ago and havent heard back?


----------



## dishman (Jan 22, 2008)

Sorry about that, I am not always able to check PM's, however feel free to call me anytime or email me at [email protected].


----------



## VO (Aug 4, 2009)

We are offering a discount for 2cool members. If you register on the tournament website by Monday the 5th the entry fee will be reduced to $75. This tournament is a great way to have a direct impact on our military members who have sacrificed so much for us! Go to http://www.woundedonthewater.com to register!
Thanks,
Brad


----------



## VO (Aug 4, 2009)

Only two days till the tournament. Come out and support a great cause and say thank you to a few of our nation's heroes! Hunts for Heroes can't continue the great work that they do with out your support! Also, we will be holding the drawing for the Critter Gitter custom Jeep, and UV Country Kawasaki custom MULE on Saturday after the weigh in. Only two days to buy your tickets. Tickets can be purchased at the tournament, or online at: http://www.veteranoutdoors.com
To register for the tournament go to:
http://www.woundedonthewater.com


----------

